# Input please!



## Lina G (Oct 14, 2009)

While going through "Professional Counseling" courses. There were zillions of multiple choice questions. We were able to complete most of them BUT there were 9 questions where everyone had a good point but different answer. Questions are around Rogers, Adler, and May’s Theories. 
It will be great to have some input. When we look at these questions all the answers seems right but the reality is only one is right. We would appreciate your input.
Thanks!	    

1. The title of Whitney Houston’s song “I have nothing if, I don’t have you” is example of: 
a. being for others 
b. being with others 
c. existential anxiety from the finiteness of rejection 
d. existential displacement 

2. According to Roger’s life’s basic motivational force is ______and we______ 
a. a tendency towards actualization; acquire it during our first five years of life 
b. a tendency towards actualization; we are born with it 
c. unconditional positive regard; acquire it during our first five years of life 
d. unconditional positive regard; we are born with it 

3. Homer’s father believed that only way to be happy is to have one’s poetry published. Homer is now working feverishly to publish his poems in order to feel good about himself. This is an example of: 
a. conditions of worth 
b. conditional positive regard 
c. learned self-regard 
d. learned worth 

4. Which of the following Gestalt exercises comes close to the therapist practicing straight interpretation of what the client has said? 
a. may I feed you a sentence? 
b. playing the projection 
c. rehearsals 
d. reversals 

5. Jennifer is having a cathartic dream experience. Her Gestalt therapist is MOST likely to suggest that she do which of the following? 
a. act out her dream 
b. talk about her dream 
c. write down her dream 
d. none of above 

6. Which of the following would Perls not accept from Rogerian therapy 
a. a genuine encounter between client and therapist 
b. clients being less mature than the therapist 
c. unconditional positive regard for the client 
d. none of above 

7. A temporary strategy that is used until people can implement new behaviors in everyday life is known as 
a. self-monitoring 
b. self –reinforcement 
c. self-contracting 
d. self-assessment 
e. none of above 

8. Which of the following statements is probably FALSE regarding the ideal therapeutic relationships in REBT? 
a. negative feelings are attacked, not encouraged 
b. it is practically the opposite of Rogerian therapy 
c. the therapist does not provide unconditional acceptance 
d. the therapist is genuine and open 

9. According to REBT, anxiety 
a. is a gap between now and then, the here and there 
b. is not a cause of problems, but rather a troubling result of living a divided life 
c. is removed effectively disputing inappropriate use of labels or childish demands 
d. serves the purpose of keeping the clients from having to take action and move ahead into the future


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 14, 2009)

Lina G said:


> While going through "Professional Counseling" courses. There were zillions of multiple choice questions. We were able to complete most of them BUT there were 9 questions where everyone had a good point but different answer. Questions are around Rogers, Adler, and May’s Theories.



1. The title of Whitney Houston’s song “I have nothing if, I don’t have you” is example of: 

b. being with others 


2. According to Roger’s life’s basic motivational force is ______and we______ 

b. a tendency towards actualization; we are born with it 

3. Homer’s father believed that only way to be happy is to have one’s poetry published. Homer is now working feverishly to publish his poems in order to feel good about himself. This is an example of: 
a. conditions of worth  

4. Which of the following Gestalt exercises comes close to the therapist practicing straight interpretation of what the client has said? 

b. playing the projection 


5. Jennifer is having a cathartic dream experience. Her Gestalt therapist is MOST likely to suggest that she do which of the following? 

c. write down her dream 

6. Which of the following would Perls not accept from Rogerian therapy 

c. unconditional positive regard for the client 

7. A temporary strategy that is used until people can implement new behaviors in everyday life is known as 

d. self-assessment 

8. Which of the following statements is probably FALSE regarding the ideal therapeutic relationships in REBT? 

c. the therapist does not provide unconditional acceptance 

9. According to REBT, anxiety 
d. serves the purpose of keeping the clients from having to take action and move ahead into the future.

*****Disclaimer:  I have absolutely no formation in psychology.  This was done for fun using Wikipedia. *


----------

